# Hello from South Texas



## Mac (Jul 11, 2010)

Greetings, brothers!  I'm glad to be on this site since it gives us a chance to bridge the gap that is our great state.  

I'm Junior Warden of my Lodge, a member of the Masonic Society, and I just submitted my first research paper to the Texas Lodge of Research.  

I look forward to learning from you guys!  :SNC:


----------



## JTM (Jul 12, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 12, 2010)

What was your paper on that you submitted to TEXAS LODGE OF RESEARCH... ? Welcome.. ?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 12, 2010)

Greetings Brother Mac!


----------



## Casey (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Mac (Apr 21, 2011)

JEbeling said:


> What was your paper on that you submitted to TEXAS LODGE OF RESEARCH... ? Welcome.. ?


 I apologize for responding so late, brother.  The paper was "Why an Altar" and dealt with the evolution of Masonic ritual and ideas.  Some countries don't use altars in their ceremonies today, and I didn't think early Americans really used them either, so I tried to track down a time frame in which their use appeared.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome!  Awaiting your finding with anticipation.  Of course, ancients used alters.  Curious as to why such a symbol would have been lost for a period of time.


----------



## Mac (Apr 21, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Welcome!  Awaiting your finding with anticipation.  Of course, ancients used alters.  Curious as to why such a symbol would have been lost for a period of time.


 Well, brother, a lot of the early documents discussing masonry (starting with maybe the Regius poem, for example) make no mention of an altar.  It doesn't appear to have always been a fixture of the Craft.  

Fast forward to the 1700's and _Three Distinct Knocks _and _Jachin and Boaz.  _Exposures aren't Gospel truth, but some things can be taken away from them.  Namely: no altar is used in the ceremonies of either of these degrees.  In the 1730 exposure, the Master holds the VSL, while in the 1760 exposure, it rests on a simple stool.

I'd go into more detail, but that would spoil the fun of reading the next issue of TLR's Transactions.  

It's my humble opinion that most, if not all, Freemasons in Texas should be members of the Texas Lodge of Research.  Associate Members, at least.  It's interesting to meet so many men who have researched one facet or another of our noble fraternity and read their work in the Transactions and elsewhere.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 22, 2011)

By ancients I was speaking of the mysteries.  Roman, Jewish, Indus Valley, Egyptian, Persian Magi, etc.  There is a percentage of masonic scholars who believe masonry to be much older than the 18th century organization to which we belong.  Not sure that can or ever will be proven or discredited.  I guess time may tell.

However, I agree with you that more Texas masons should be members of the Texas Lodge of Research.  Iowa had a very good group of researchers early in the 20th century to whom we owe much of what we currently have.  Texas has the numbers.  Let's hope the talent rises from among the ranks.


----------

